# Lymes disease vaccine



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucy went for her next DHPP vaccine today and my vet offered me the lepto and lymes vaccinations in addition. I declined the lepto because I read that it can have really bad side effects and long term issues. I hadn't heard really anything about the lymes disease vaccination, and since grass is typically taller than my Lucy and she has black hair (making it hArder to see ticks) I thought it would be beneficial to have it. Now that I'm home and reading up on it, I am seeing how it can cause Lymes disease and other problems like kidney failure. I'm kind of upset that I didn't do my research beforehand. Have any of you had the vaccination? What is the likelihood of this vaccination causing Lymes disease or other reactions? Am I freaking out for nothing?


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm also in DC and wasn't offered/recommended a lyme vaccination. But my vet and I have been talking for weeks about lepto. He did a bunch of research for me calling all the area emergency animal hospitals. There are LOTS of lepto cases every year. I have the print outs at home listing all the reported cases (and outcomes) but haven't gone through them yet. We're waiting on one more clinic's info. He said he has only started giving the vaccine in the past few years because the micro filtration system used to make it has drastically improved. There is one vaccine producer still making dirty vaccines and he won't buy from them. Those vaccines were the ones causing the scary reactions.

He has seen a few bad reactions to it over the years and the clinical rate of reaction is 1:10,000. The severity of reaction in his experience is the same as any other vaccine he's administered. The worst is typically some facial swelling, treatable with steroids and antihistamines. Knowing all that, we still haven't chosen to get the vaccine since she is already booked with other vaccines and we'd want to schedule it separately, but we are considering it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucy419 said:


> Lucy went for her next DHPP vaccine today and my vet offered me the lepto and lymes vaccinations in addition. I declined the lepto because I read that it can have really bad side effects and long term issues. I hadn't heard really anything about the lymes disease vaccination, and since grass is typically taller than my Lucy and she has black hair (making it hArder to see ticks) I thought it would be beneficial to have it. Now that I'm home and reading up on it, I am seeing how it can cause Lymes disease and other problems like kidney failure. I'm kind of upset that I didn't do my research beforehand. Have any of you had the vaccination? What is the likelihood of this vaccination causing Lymes disease or other reactions? Am I freaking out for nothing?


I wouldn't give it to my dog, but now that it's done, I wouldn't borrow trouble, either. MOST dogs do NOT have a reaction. Yes, there is too high a percentage that do for me to want to use it, but the chances are still in your favor that she will be fine. But it ALSO is not anywhere NEAR close to 100% effective, so you will STILL have to use all the usual tick prevention methods to really protect her.

One thing I'd want to check with the vet about is how this affects her lyme titer levels. Does this mean that she will automatically have Lyme titer? Lyme titers are one of the most effective ways of dealing with Lyme. Kodi gets a titer pulled annually. If he were to come up positive, we would treat him for Lyme, even if he were asymptomatic.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have my dogs tested yearly for Lyme. They do get the vaccine but because I live in a tick-infested area. Lots of wildlife and in New England. 

I would ask your vet about the number of cases of Lyme disease he sees in your area. I think that should be a factor as to whether or not you do the vaccination next year. You should always test.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> I'm also in DC and wasn't offered/recommended a lyme vaccination. But my vet and I have been talking for weeks about lepto. He did a bunch of research for me calling all the area emergency animal hospitals. There are LOTS of lepto cases every year. I have the print outs at home listing all the reported cases (and outcomes) but haven't gone through them yet. We're waiting on one more clinic's info. He said he has only started giving the vaccine in the past few years because the micro filtration system used to make it has drastically improved. There is one vaccine producer still making dirty vaccines and he won't buy from them. Those vaccines were the ones causing the scary reactions.
> 
> He has seen a few bad reactions to it over the years and the clinical rate of reaction is 1:10,000. The severity of reaction in his experience is the same as any other vaccine he's administered. The worst is typically some facial swelling, treatable with steroids and antihistamines. Knowing all that, we still haven't chosen to get the vaccine since she is already booked with other vaccines and we'd want to schedule it separately, but we are considering it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the info! ill definitely consider it. We don't live IN the city, but in the suburbs of Alexandria. Since we don't live in the city I figured she wouldn't have as much exposure to it. Your vet sounds very knowledgable and committed to your dogs health to go through all that research! I'm considering switching vets because, while they are so nice and treat Lucy with such compassion, I question their judgment on some things like this. Do you mind if I ask who you see?


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

krandall said:


> I wouldn't give it to my dog, but now that it's done, I wouldn't borrow trouble, either. MOST dogs do NOT have a reaction. Yes, there is too high a percentage that do for me to want to use it, but the chances are still in your favor that she will be fine. But it ALSO is not anywhere NEAR close to 100% effective, so you will STILL have to use all the usual tick prevention methods to really protect her.
> 
> One thing I'd want to check with the vet about is how this affects her lyme titer levels. Does this mean that she will automatically have Lyme titer? Lyme titers are one of the most effective ways of dealing with Lyme. Kodi gets a titer pulled annually. If he were to come up positive, we would treat him for Lyme, even if he were asymptomatic.


Hmm good question about the titers. I will ask when I go back in a few weeks. I started her on Pet Armor recently so she should be protected


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django hasn't had any vaccinations including rabies in 6years thanks to titters. He suffered for days every time he was vaccinated and now with Addisons, I know he would not be able to handle any vaccinations. I willl add Lyme disease to the list.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> Thanks for the info! ill definitely consider it. We don't live IN the city, but in the suburbs of Alexandria. Since we don't live in the city I figured she wouldn't have as much exposure to it. Your vet sounds very knowledgable and committed to your dogs health to go through all that research! I'm considering switching vets because, while they are so nice and treat Lucy with such compassion, I question their judgment on some things like this. Do you mind if I ask who you see?


We've been taking her to Atlas Vet in DC and are really happy with them. Zelda has a massive crush on her vet. It's embarassing to watch. She'd be devastated to find out he sees other dogs behind her back. I was nervous at first when they just told us to get the lepto vaccine without warning of any risk but I appreciate how willing they are to help me get data when I pushed back. The reception staff and some of the techs seem a little inexperienced, but everyone is nice and helpful. I also love that they don't use metal exam tables - everybody just sits on the floor with the animals (chairs are available). It's a very low-stress environment.

I can try to scan and send you the info on lepto cases, if you like. The map printout made it look spread fairly evenly over the whole region, concentrated closest to the District. One of the printouts also has zip codes for each reported case.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I only give distemper, parvo and rabies as needed. My guys also get titers. 

I don't do anything else. My one boy had lyme disease and it was caught, diagnosed and treated immediately.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> We've been taking her to Atlas Vet in DC and are really happy with them. Zelda has a massive crush on her vet. It's embarassing to watch. She'd be devastated to find out he sees other dogs behind her back. I was nervous at first when they just told us to get the lepto vaccine without warning of any risk but I appreciate how willing they are to help me get data when I pushed back. The reception staff and some of the techs seem a little inexperienced, but everyone is nice and helpful. I also love that they don't use metal exam tables - everybody just sits on the floor with the animals (chairs are available). It's a very low-stress environment.
> 
> I can try to scan and send you the info on lepto cases, if you like. The map printout made it look spread fairly evenly over the whole region, concentrated closest to the District. One of the printouts also has zip codes for each reported case.


Aww hahah Zelda has a crush! That's great that you have had such positive experiences there. I love the idea of sitting on the floor. it sounds wonderful! I google mapped where its located and it doesn't look like its near a metro and may be hard to get to by car (with parking). Stinks because I am totally open to switching vets if its somewhat convenient. The people at my vet are so sweet and nurturing, even the receptionists, and it's very clean. I just feel like it can be a bit impersonal with their treatments and they are looking to make more money than really looking at my dog and determining if its best for her. We've had to treat the Giardia, dehydration, and ear yeast infections and I've just gotten a weird feeling that I can't describe. And now with the vaccinations, recommending all of them..are they really looking to make a quick buck or do they really believe all these vaccinations are necessary?
Also Lucy had a traumatic experience a couple weeks ago when they treated her for dehydration...I've never heard her scream so loud for so long. Broke my heart. Today she was petrified of the vet and technician and cried again during her vaccinations even as I fed her treats to distract her. Lucy no longer likes the vet 

If you could send me info map on the lepto that would be great! No rush though. We have some time before her next appointment. Thanks!  
(Almost Giardia-free...getting her fecal sample and dewormed one more time to make sure now!)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I only give distemper, parvo and rabies as needed.
> 
> Same true of my crew.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> lfung5 said:
> 
> 
> > I only give distemper, parvo and rabies as needed.
> ...


----------

